# Weaves



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

What's your favorite method for training weaves and why?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Finkie_Mom said:


> What's your favorite method for training weaves and why?


I trained Tags weaves with guide wires and channels and then re-taught 2x2's to help him find the entries. I think the channels gave him some speed, the guide wires helped make it "easy" to succeed, and the 2x2's made the entries a cinch and kind of added some speed on top of the whole mess. I can see the use for all 3, personally.
With a clicker savvy dog, I think 2x2's are easy. Before Dudes back went bad (and he was able to weave), I used channels and/or guide wires because he's not clicker savvy enough (and not operant enough) to "get" 2x2's. But he thought channels were fun, and guide wires easy. (My only issue with guide wires is building dependence on those wires, but that hasn't been an issue for us at this point).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Multiple methods. I like to mix it up to give the dog a clearer picture. We used some wires, some channels, and then at the end I cemented the concept in place by feeding every two polls. I would have tried 2 x 2's as well, but by the time they were available to me, she already knew how to weave.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I have tried a few different methods over the years and the latest and greatest for me is 2x2's. I just finished a course of 6 weeks with a bunch of my students, the class was 2x2 weaves (none of the dogs had ever seen weaves) and independant contacts (extreme distances, layering etc for Gambles). All the dogs were weaving fools by the end of the course which was held twice a week for 6 weeks, all students were loaned two sets of 2's to take home between classes. We also did not use a clicker for the 2x2's or marking with a 'yes' either.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm just curious because we've been introduced to a few methods during training class, and I wanted to know what has worked for others in the past.

We have used channel, 2x2, and the v-weave method. I'm trying to figure out which to really focus on with Kimma and build at home so that we can practice more. 

Has anyone used the v-weaves with success? Right now I'm really leaning towards the 2x2 (and the comments made thus far confirm that for me), but if anyone has anything to say about the v, I would appreciate it!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a set of WAM's or also called V's and I haven't used them in years. For many dogs they had problems once the poles were upright. I also know many other trainers and they too are not using them anymore. What I love about the 2x2 method is how fast the dogs learn to weave and just not weave in a short period of time but the entire method is about the dog finding the correct entry from day one and then progressing to independant power weaves.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I think one big problem with WAMs is that people leave the poles open way too long. I bought a set of PVC weaves (set of 6) and had them slanted for roughly a week. After that I might have bent one pole here or there (usually the entry) and that was it.

I'm happy with my dog's weaves, but I think I got lucky (I like WAMs but they don't seem to work for a lot of dogs if they are used exclusively). The next time I teach them I want to incorporate something else as well. Maybe 2x2's.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Kim learned through channel weaves and had a little WAM work thrown in to help her footwork. Did help, I suppose, but I wouldn't teach a dog weaves with WAM exclusively. Then again I wouldn't again teach a dog to weave with channels. It's a personal thing...obviously the methods work for some people but for me a 2x2-type approach is more intuitive and is in keeping with my general training style. On the other hand I know a few people with timing so bad that 2x2 is probably not the best choice for them...but that's rare.

I will say Mira is the first dog I've taught via 2x2 from the start, and I intro'd two poles then had to take them away because she progressed too fast for her age (IMO) so we stopped weaving altogether and came back later. She is weaving 12 straight consistently, at speed, and with confidence in a fraction of the time that it took Kim to learn. I don't know how much of that is due to the method, differences in biddability, or my progression as a trainer, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Well Kim learned through channel weaves and had a little WAM work thrown in to help her footwork. Did help, I suppose, but I wouldn't teach a dog weaves with WAM exclusively. Then again I wouldn't again teach a dog to weave with channels. It's a personal thing...obviously the methods work for some people but for me a 2x2-type approach is more intuitive and is in keeping with my general training style. On the other hand I know a few people with timing so bad that 2x2 is probably not the best choice for them...but that's rare.
> 
> I will say Mira is the first dog I've taught via 2x2 from the start, and I intro'd two poles then had to take them away because she progressed too fast for her age (IMO) so we stopped weaving altogether and came back later. She is weaving 12 straight consistently, at speed, and with confidence in a fraction of the time that it took Kim to learn. *I don't know how much of that is due to the method, differences in biddability, or my progression as a trainer, so take that for what it's worth.*


That's where I'm at, too. I may be biased in saying Tag is extraordinarily bright, but it might be because he's the first truely operant dog I've ever had. All I know is, once we started using 2x2's at home, Tags entries became solid and his speed/focus increased. It made it lots easier for me (as a handler) because the weaves were *his* responsibility, and it left me free to move around or send him, rather than walking beside him and "babysitting" the whole time.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

You guys are great! Thanks! 

I guess the consensus here is that using a couple methods at a time would maybe work the best. So that's what we shall try. I'm definitely doing the 2x2s and then maybe adding in the WAM stuff. She actually responded well to the WAM when we tried it at a weave seminar thing we went to, but I think maybe doing that in addition to the 2x2s may be good. She's also great at channel weaves already, so I guess we have that going for us as well, LOL. 

And (when she's focused), she is very biddable. Wants to please, and also enjoys the training process. Once she gets something, she's all about it. So I'm hoping she will pick up on it all well.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

A bit of an update! We've been doing 2x2 exclusively, and so far so good! She LOVES weaving! It's hard to make her stop LOL. Of course, a friend of mine just got the actual 2x2 DVDs so we will have to watch them and most likely rework some stuff. But here is a compilation of some of Kimma's 4 weave stuff. I tried not to do repetition after repetition, but to space it out and mix other training in as well. That's why the video is quite choppy 






We are going to take the week off (partly because our friend took her nice weaves back and we have yet to make out own 2x2s) and wait until we watch the DVD to do any more.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*like* 
looks like she's understanding it!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's another video I just took of weaving 6 outside. Which is sooo difficult for her because she loves to sniff and not pay attention to me 

We did 4 reps total (one more than I wanted, but my DH came out to watch so we did another, LOL), and these are the last 2. The pouch I'm throwing has treats in it, so she knows that if she goes after it, I will open it up and she can get something good. 

She is slowing down, especially on the last rep when she almost stops to look at me, but the first 2 were awesome. Wish I had been recording those!!






Thanks for watching


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome, don't ya love the method


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Here's another video I just took of weaving 6 outside. Which is sooo difficult for her because she loves to sniff and not pay attention to me
> 
> We did 4 reps total (one more than I wanted, but my DH came out to watch so we did another, LOL), and these are the last 2. The pouch I'm throwing has treats in it, so she knows that if she goes after it, I will open it up and she can get something good.
> 
> ...


It looks like she is entering the wrong way. In your earlier video she had the correct entrance. Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

LynnI said:


> Awesome, don't ya love the method


Oh yes, I LOVE the method!!!



MegaMuttMom said:


> It looks like she is entering the wrong way. In your earlier video she had the correct entrance. Am I seeing that correctly?


Haha, I should have mentioned that my camera cut off the first weave. So she actually did enter correctly, you just can't see it


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, hooray then!! I'm glad she wasn't doing it so nicely but wrongly


----------

